# off topic +18



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

how do i get on the off topic +18 section?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

You have to do the pants dance for the mods 




orrrrrrr
You have to fill in form
be over 18 and 
a memebr for over a month
and have over 100 posts


----------



## jonnymarto (Nov 7, 2008)

i prefer the dance:blush:


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

how bout 30 posts memeber for 4-5months and fill in a form???????


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

chewy86 said:


> how bout 30 posts memeber for 4-5months and fill in a form???????


I don't work like that i am afraid lol
The mods decide, we just obey lol
Plus it is prob not quite what you are expecting we just rant and swear a lot tbh lol


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

TEENY said:


> I don't work like that i am afraid lol
> The mods decide, we just obey lol
> *Plus it is prob not quite what you are expecting we just rant and swear a lot tbh lol*


 now now, you can't keep ALL the boobies to yourself :naughty:


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah how selfish of you lol


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> now now, you can't keep ALL the boobies to yourself :naughty:


Shhhhhhhh and get back in yer box :whip:



chewy86 said:


> yeah how selfish of you lol


I am not. I share :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

let me into the 18+ then play fair lol (boooooooooooooooobies) lol


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

chewy86 said:


> let me into the 18+ then play fair lol (boooooooooooooooobies) lol


hahaha you do know i am not a mod right ????:lol2:


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

i know but maybe if i ask n aks n ask a mod may feel sorry for me lol


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Doubt it hun. They have hearts of stone :lol2:


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

wel im talkin to peeps all the time on here at the mo so i suppose soon ill hit 10 as all other criteria met


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

I want to join it but how....?


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

RNelson said:


> I want to join it but how....?


mate do u neva read threds the 3rd 1 i have seen today with u asking stUIped questions READ THE THREAD !!!!!!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead:


also ther is a stick 4 over 18 member have a look in of topic i think


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> mate do u neva read threds the 3rd 1 i have seen today with u asking stUIped questions READ THE THREAD !!!!!!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> 
> also ther is a stick 4 over 18 member have a look in of topic i think


3rd thread today? 1st post I've posted in a few days, so shut up


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

can u read i said its the 3rd i seen not the 3rd you have wrote today so y dont u read propperly then i will shut up you nooooooooob


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> mate do u neva read threds* the 3rd 1 i have seen today* *with u* asking stUIped questions READ THE THREAD !!!!!!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> 
> also ther is a stick 4 over 18 member have a look in of topic i think





byron1987 said:


> can u read i said its the 3rd i seen not the 3rd you have wrote today so y dont u read propperly then i will shut up you nooooooooob


Says you the "noob" am a noob to reptiles yes but not to computers considering I have my own servers, websites etc :bash:


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

u dont make sense mate u think your a MOD dont u telling people to spell propperly and put pics up why dont u just keep your thoughts to your self 


*Rules & Considerations

*Please do not make posts that are not regarding the sale, stuff like "I would buy that, but I dont have any money" and "if only you were nearer". Please also do not disrupt sales with unwanted or negative opinions with stuff like "thats nice, but it seems a bit expensive to me" and "I thought I saw one cheaper over there". Posts like this may be removed.



prehaps u should stick to them you nobbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> u dont make sense mate u think your a MOD dont u telling people to spell propperly and put pics up why dont u just keep your thoughts to your self
> 
> 
> *Rules & Considerations
> ...


Awwww little baby need their bottle, shouldn't be so cocky then and type properly for a 22 year old? How sad "Interweb fighting" get a life.


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

RNelson








Forum Citizen








Join Date: May 2009
Location: Denton, Manchester
Posts: 401 
RFUKTrader: *0* / 0% 










Typing properly would help too.
RNelson








Forum Citizen








Join Date: May 2009
Location: Denton, Manchester
Posts: 401 
RFUKTrader: *0* / 0% 










Pics would help sale mate
RNelson








Forum Citizen








Join Date: May 2009
Location: Denton, Manchester
Posts: 402 










I want to join it but how....?


ther u go 3 stuiped questions !!!!!!


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

> this thred so funny if i was him id think about what im wrighting and were im wrighting it !!!!!!! be clever mate ...... let ya dad take them in set it up wait in the car/have a look around go in a hour or so later if u dad is running the stall then u meet the "legal requiament" that is set .... who is to say u carnt have your son with you who just happens to know about reptiles he is running the stall not you he set it up not you u just came to meet him and your they to "spend some time with ya dad " who are they to say u are ther to sell !!!!! to many people think they know what they are talking about its up to them to prove you are selling not u to prove u ant if they dont allow ya dad to have a table just cos u are ther go higher and if that dont work go higher and whn that dont work your b 16 heheh "joking" lol just dont right no more on here u just droping ya selfin it even more just think about what u are putting up on here..... make a new account and use that be smart mate add me if u want


Well helpful you mate


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> RNelson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 was a question, other 2 was advice being nice muppet!


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

and what i can say what i like a was sticking to the rules !!! so what u trying to say


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> and what i can say what i like a was sticking to the rules !!! so what u trying to say


I was aswell, not everyone is young on here and can understand "slang" and how can you sell something with no pics?


----------



## Jim B (Dec 24, 2008)

:war: :spam1: :2wallbang: :surrender: :no1:


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

god u carnt read and u carnt add im 21 !!!!


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> god u carnt read and u carnt add im 21 !!!!


1987 to 2009 = 22?

Maybe 22 this year but still class it as that.


22 and can't count, great! No wonder we have a recession!


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

well some people dont pic pics on and its ther progative and u ant no mod so u carnt say jack mate


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Jim B said:


> :war: :spam1: :2wallbang: :surrender: :no1:


Haha agreed mate, just proving this guy wrong! Lol :no1:


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> well some people dont pic pics on and its ther progative and u ant no mod so u carnt say jack mate


You ain't so don't tell me to stop posting


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

jim b said:


> :war: :spam1: :2wallbang: :surrender: :no1:


 
lmfao


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> lmfao


That's against rules, that wasn't helping a member, I'm telling my mummy off you :notworthy:


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

rnelson said:


> you ain't so don't tell me to stop posting


 
i wasent telling u i was clearly pointing out the rules to you !!!!! AND THAT YOU SHOULD STICK TO THEM


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

rnelson said:


> that's against rules, that wasn't helping a member, i'm telling my mummy off you :notworthy:


 
no cos i quoted it not just wrote a message noooob


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> i wasent telling u i was clearly pointing out the rules to you !!!!! AND THAT YOU SHOULD STICK TO THEM


Dude I don't know whether your dyslextic or w.e but please don't try correct people when you aint following them yourself :bash:


----------



## Jim B (Dec 24, 2008)

This fight is a draw :whistling2:

Haha cant you guys go off n argue via private message, someones thread has been raped here.......


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

rnelson said:


> 1987 to 2009 = 22?
> 
> Maybe 22 this year but still class it as that.
> 
> ...


 

ok next time my little bro goes to town even thou he is 17 but the year he was born adds to 18 they should let him in yea


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Maybe stop arguing? Just answer the question and move on or ignore it all together... :devil:


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Jim B said:


> This fight is a draw :whistling2:
> 
> Haha cant you guys go off n argue via private message, someones thread has been raped here.......


I actually came in here for help and ninja warrior tryed starting, but I just finished it.

He's probably a 22 year old, no job, on dole, living with mum and dad getting stoned everynight thinks he can live off 50 quid a week and spends most of it on "weed" and him and his mates chill on park drinking white lightning on weekends looking for girls who are like 15 or something because no normal girl would go near such a muppet


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

jim b said:


> this fight is a draw :whistling2:
> 
> Haha cant you guys go off n argue via private message, someones thread has been raped here.......


 
quite right to and i apoligise to the thred started tell u wat get ya over 18 and we start a row and i show u all the slang i know u noooooooooooooob


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

rnelson said:


> i actually came in here for help and ninja warrior tryed starting, but i just finished it.
> 
> He's probably a 22 year old, no job, on dole, living with mum and dad getting stoned everynight thinks he can live off 50 quid a week and spends most of it on "weed" and him and his mates chill on park drinking white lightning on weekends looking for girls who are like 15 or something because no normal girl would go near such a muppet


 


god u got a gift mate u got me in 1 hahahah 
get to work and pay my dole mate hahahahahah


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> god u got a gift mate u got me in 1 hahahah
> get to work and pay my dole mate hahahahahah


I can read ninja warriors like a book, your all hard online/phone but when comes to it shits it or gets mates to help fight battles.


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

beguana said:


> maybe stop arguing? Just answer the question and move on or ignore it all together... :devil:


 
and the question was awnsered in the 2nd post if u read this all started from me telling him to read threds !!1


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> and the question was awnsered in the 2nd post if u read this all started from me telling him to read threds !!1


See you can't help but start, what's she done except being respectable and telling us to stop?


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

rnelson said:


> i can read ninja warriors like a book, your all hard online/phone but when comes to it shits it or gets mates to help fight battles.


 hahahah mate u wish im a keyboard warrior to b presise im not even going to lower my self to your level mate cos it will make me look a bigger p***k than u all ready made you self its finished mate 4 get it get over it !!!!


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> hahahah mate u wish im a keyboard warrior to b presise im not even going to lower my self to your level mate cos it will make me look a bigger p***k than u all ready made you self its finished mate 4 get it get over it !!!!


Love you too :flrt:


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

:flrt::flrt: BACK AT YA .....AND JUST SO U KNOW I HAVE A GF OF 3 YEARS NOW WE RENT MY DADS HOUSE I AM A LANDSCAPE GARDERNER AND MY GF WORKS IN THE JOBCENTER HELPING JOBLESS BUMPS AND WE HAVE A 10MONTH OLD BABIE SO THINK U GOT ME WRONG MATE !!!!


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> :flrt::flrt: BACK AT YA .....AND JUST SO U KNOW I HAVE A GF OF 3 YEARS NOW WE RENT MY DADS HOUSE I AM A LANDSCAPE GARDERNER AND MY GF WORKS IN THE JOBCENTER HELPING JOBLESS BUMPS AND WE HAVE A 10MONTH OLD BABIE SO THINK U GOT ME WRONG MATE !!!!


Well done, can I ask did you even go school?

Babie = Baby?

It's nice to fantasise stuff isn't it?

What's your boyfriend called again?


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

dunno whats ya dads name


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> dunno whats ya dads name


Ohhh nooo! Dad jokes, how old are you again 12?


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

other way round mate 21


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> other way round mate 21


Well done how long it take you to work out?


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

um i had to ring 1 of my friends that down the park drinking cider !!!!!


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

come on lads you have both made your points, walk away gracefully were all adults! lifes too short to argue over such things ;-)


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> um i had to ring 1 of my friends that down the park drinking cider !!!!!


Surprised you know to use a phone



chewy86 said:


> come on lads you have both made your points, walk away gracefully were all adults! lifes too short to argue over such things ;-)


Haha true true


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

i didnt your wife rang them !!!!


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> i didnt your wife rang them !!!!


Am only 18 mate, with more of a life than you!

A gf, a car, money, education and a life


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Would a mod mind sending me a form then please?

24 (next tues), female, couple hundred posts and been a member for more than a month


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Nix said:


> Would a mod mind sending me a form then please?
> 
> 24 (next tues), female, couple hundred posts and been a member for more than a month


Hey, if you go to usercp then click group memberships it's in there : victory:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Spot on,

thanks hun


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

RNelson said:


> Am only 18 mate, with more of a life than you!
> 
> A gf, a car, money, education and a life


 
hahaha who dreaming now hahahah i got a xlr 125 rw and what u think i cARE I TOLD U THATS IT AND U ARE THE 1 THATS KEPT THE STUPID REMARKS ON AND EVERY 1 CAN C THAT !!! CHECK THE PIC INMY PAGE


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Nix said:


> Spot on,
> 
> thanks hun


No probs 



byron1987 said:


> hahaha who dreaming now hahahah i got a xlr 125 rw and what u think i cARE I TOLD U THATS IT AND U ARE THE 1 THATS KEPT THE STUPID REMARKS ON AND EVERY 1 CAN C THAT !!!


You get mixed up with caps lock?

Also I have a 1.6 Astra for a first car so :whip:


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

RNelson said:


> No probs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhhhh no you dont !!!


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> ohhhhhhhhh no you dont !!!


Okay I'll prove it to some members local to me then :whip:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Ha my first car was a 1.3 metro followed by a 1.9d pug 306.

Now I have a push bike  still, better for fitness!


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhh who sound like a kid now hahahahahahaha could not bother me in the slites mate u could have a enzo that goes 500miles an hour i really dont care !!!!! 

AND THATS THE BOTTOM LINE COS BYRON SAID SO HAHAHAH : victory:


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

MY XLR 125 RW AND MY MUM AND AUNTI ON HER 1600VW TRIKE


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> my xlr 125 rw and my mum and aunti on her 1600vw trike


 
not bad 4 being on the dole aaa


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

byron1987 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh who sound like a kid now hahahahahahaha could not bother me in the slites mate u could have a enzo that goes 500miles an hour i really dont care !!!!!
> 
> AND THATS THE BOTTOM LINE COS BYRON SAID SO HAHAHAH : victory:


It's Miles Per Hour

Oh ok sorry "The Rock"


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

Nix said:


> Ha my first car was a 1.3 metro followed by a 1.9d pug 306.
> 
> Now I have a push bike  still, better for fitness!


 
what sort of pug was it ?


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Nix said:


> Ha my first car was a 1.3 metro followed by a *1.9d pug 306*.
> 
> Now I have a push bike  still, better for fitness!





byron1987 said:


> what sort of pug was it ?


:bash:


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

u do know u get diffent marks... ie;mk1 mk 2 and 3dr 5 dr so what u on a bout asra boi


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

byron1987 said:


> and the question was awnsered in the 2nd post if u read this all started from me telling him to read threds !!1


 What i ment was leave it dont bloody argue its childish. Thats why im explaining my point and now im going to answer to threads, and not tell people OLDER than me to stop being so bloody childish :lol2:


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

beguana said:


> What i ment was leave it dont bloody argue its childish. Thats why im explaining my point and now im going to answer to threads, and not tell people OLDER than me to stop being so bloody childish :lol2:


i didnt mean it in a funny way the question was really awnsered in the 2nd post


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen could we please stop arguing 
I will add the link here for 18+ access form so no more silly q's 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions-news/75904-adult-forums-18-application.html


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

this u getting in ya ASTRA HAHAHAHAHA


----------

